# Onramp you may want to avoid in Gilroy, CA



## Taming the Tiger (Apr 30, 2019)

If you find yourself hitching south on the 101 in CA out of The Bay, you may want to avoid the southernmost onramp in Gilroy, right off of Monterey Road, next to the Hilton. Or at the very least hitch at the very bottom of the onramp. It goes up a hill, two lanes with a very wide pullover shoulder. It looked perfect so I went up near the top to give people time to see me. A shady looking dude is walking up the opposite side and once he gets closer near I am, asks what I’m doing. I tell him I’m trying to hitch to LA. He gets pissed and starts screaming about how “we live here” (referring to the patch of trees and tall grass behind him and how I need to go to the bottom and stop “bringing sweat on them.” Luckily a lady pulled up right as I was heading down and gave me a ride. So yeah, territorial homebums on that ramp, at least as of now.


----------



## Deleted member 25220 (Apr 30, 2019)

Taming the Tiger said:


> If you find yourself hitching south on the 101 in CA out of The Bay, you may want to avoid the southernmost onramp in Gilroy, right off of Monterey Road, next to the Hilton. Or at the very least hitch at the very bottom of the onramp. It goes up a hill, two lanes with a very wide pullover shoulder. It looked perfect so I went up near the top to give people time to see me. A shady looking dude is walking up the opposite side and once he gets closer near I am, asks what I’m doing. I tell him I’m trying to hitch to LA. He gets pissed and starts screaming about how “we live here” (referring to the patch of trees and tall grass behind him and how I need to go to the bottom and stop “bringing sweat on them.” Luckily a lady pulled up right as I was heading down and gave me a ride. So yeah, territorial homebums on that ramp, at least as of now.


THANKYOU for illustrating current political leanings in Cali on ramps!
Geez
Are you serious
That’s like saying 
“ the air in this room is mine to breathe”
Ridiculous


----------



## Coywolf (Apr 30, 2019)

Fuck those homebums. I would've said "make me" what a shit bag.


----------



## Max and Mary (May 9, 2019)

I just would've given him a kiss, that'll shut him up


----------

